# Keeping uncooked prepared Stuffed Mushrooms



## Somebunny (Dec 11, 2011)

Okay Dear Friends at DC. I have a question regarding how long I could store prepared uncooked stuffed mushrooms in the fridge. We have a Christmas party to attend on Friday night (today is Sunday) I am leaving town tomorrow morning and won't return until Friday mid-day. I would like to prepare stuffed mushrooms tonight and refrigerate until Friday, then bake just before leaving for the party, it's in the neighborhood so they would still be warm when we arrive. Is 5 days too long for them to sit uncooked in the fridge? There will be no meat in them, just seasoned bread crumbs, chopped mushroom stems, minced onion, parsley, butter and cheese. Thoughts on this? Please and thanks, I respect your opinions


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 11, 2011)

I think "No".  The mushrooms will dry out and shrivel.  The stuffing will get soggy.  Forget it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 11, 2011)

My thinking too.  Mushrooms don't have much of a shelf life even in the package.


----------



## Somebunny (Dec 11, 2011)

This was kind of my thinking too, I supposed that the stuffing would absorb the moisture from the mushrooms, but just wanted confirmation from you all   I have however, done this before for a day and a half or so with no problems.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 11, 2011)

Prepare your stuffing, drop by spoonfuls onto waxed paper cover tightly and refrigerate.  Friday, stem your mushrooms, pop in a mound of stuffing in each and bake.


----------



## Somebunny (Dec 11, 2011)

Great minds.......Fi!  This is what I had decided to do.  Thanks


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Dec 12, 2011)

I too agree with the others that there's no way this recipe could be stored for 5 days. I'd have my reservations about storing it even 24 hours. Instead, prepare your ingredients _mise en place_ style except for the mushrooms. Store your ingredients separately (refrigerating all but the bread crumbs), then combine and bake on the day you intend to serve them.

Store your mushrooms differently. Always remove mushrooms from the container they come in (plastic in my locale) and _transfer them unwashed to a ordinary brown paper bag!!!_ Place the bag in part of your refrigerator that is protected from air flow (i.e. a drawer). Never wash or chop mushrooms until immediately before using them.

In your case you'll take the mushrooms out of the paper bag on the day of preparation, wash them, stem them, chop the stems and combine with other ingredients, then assemble and bake.

Remember my tip about storing mushrooms unwashed in a brown paper bag!


----------



## Somebunny (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks Greg, have been storing mushrooms in paper bags for 40 years 
Who wants slimy mushrooms?


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Dec 13, 2011)

I discovered the storing mushrooms in a brown paper bag independently but I'm sure many others have done the same for a long time. Who knows? Maybe they were originally sold that way before plastic. All I know is that they get slimy after only a couple days in the plastic container, but up to a week in a paper bag and still good enough for salads, up to two weeks if you're going to slice and saute them. Eventually they get dried and shriveled. I've wondered if they could be reconstituted in water sort of like you do with dried mushrooms, but never tried it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 13, 2011)

Gourmet Greg said:


> I discovered the storing mushrooms in a brown paper bag independently but I'm sure many others have done the same for a long time. Who knows? Maybe they were originally sold that way before plastic. All I know is that they get slimy after only a couple days in the plastic container, but up to a week in a paper bag and still good enough for salads, up to two weeks if you're going to slice and saute them. Eventually they get dried and shriveled. I've wondered if they could be reconstituted in water sort of like you do with dried mushrooms, but never tried it.




Of course you can use them when they get dried and shriveled.  I usually take them out of the fridge when they are getting to that point leave them in the bag and stash them in the cabinet over the stove. (leaving myself a note so I don't forget them) and then putting them in a jar once completely dried.  They can then be powdered or reconstituted, sliced and cooked.


----------



## Somebunny (Dec 13, 2011)

Gourmet Greg said:
			
		

> I discovered the storing mushrooms in a brown paper bag independently but I'm sure many others have done the same for a long time. Who knows? Maybe they were originally sold that way before plastic. All I know is that they get slimy after only a couple days in the plastic container, but up to a week in a paper bag and still good enough for salads, up to two weeks if you're going to slice and saute them. Eventually they get dried and shriveled. I've wondered if they could be reconstituted in water sort of like you do with dried mushrooms, but never tried it.



When they get dry in my fridge, I use them in soup!


----------

